

Social Media Revolution – Unbelievable Facts and Figures - rosskimbarovsky
http://blog.crowdspring.com/2010/05/social-media-facts-figures-roi/

======
sonpo
"Social media has overtaken pornography as the #1 web activity"

That one surprised me - I'd love to see some numbers. I've heard for ages now
that the the porn industry is the leader in creating new internet
technologies. Does that mean the social media companies will be the pioneers
now? I can't tell if they are actually innovating or just trying to outdo each
other.

~~~
rosskimbarovsky
I have to say that I found that stat (and the 1 out of 8 married couples met
via social media), most surprising. And if true (about social media overtaking
pornography), I imagine we'll see lots of porn-based social media activity
going forward.

~~~
GFischer
I'm pretty sure most of these figures refer to US only (and I wish they said
so) and I still find them quite surprising.

There's no way that married couples in, say, China, or (an example I know
better) Brazil, met via social media. Only about 1 in 4 people use Internet
worldwide ( <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Internet_usage> ) and of
those, about 50% use social media (
[http://randomthougts101.blogspot.com/2009/06/social-media-
ne...](http://randomthougts101.blogspot.com/2009/06/social-media-network-use-
worldwide.html) ), so, even if all of the social media users matched up, I
doubt it would come up to 1 in 8 !!! (yes, I know I made some dubious
assumptions along the way, but I hope you get the idea)

I also expect less than 10% of companies worldwide to use social media for
recruitment currently, not to mention less than 1% of governments! (made up
figures, but along the lines of what I'd expect)

BTW, from "real" figures, it seems about 12% of the population worldwide works
in the public sector:

[http://unpan1.un.org/intradoc/groups/public/documents/un/un-...](http://unpan1.un.org/intradoc/groups/public/documents/un/un-00002.pdf)

~~~
rosskimbarovsky
All good points.

------
brm
Why not link to the original source?

~~~
rosskimbarovsky
brm - The video on YouTube doesn't provide much context for what it is. Happy
to link to original sources that provide some context (video descriptions
don't always do that), but in this case, didn't see enough there.

~~~
aw3c2
You could have commented with those facts if you just wanted to share this
with fellow hn users.

------
c00p3r
Which means "Texting 2.0" or "Mobile phone 2.0" is the next big thing. It is
time to say farewell to "web 2.0".

~~~
rosskimbarovsky
Mobile has been the next big thing for years now. And maybe there's actually
some real activity in mobile now for that to happen...

